# 100 Days of Writing. Join me?



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I stumbled across this website: https://giveit100.com/ and also saw an article on people who practice something for 100 days straight and I thought - why not make it a challenge of sorts?

I already write most days of the week, but I can talk myself out of writing on some days as well.

I know that there is the 1,000 words a day club on here but this would be just a little different. What if I set up a google doc and people can just add their names and either track their word count or simply check an X in the box if they wrote that day. The goal wouldn't be for word count, but to just consistently write for 100 days.

Anyone interested?

*ETA:* 
Here is the link to the spreadsheet - feel free to add your name. 
You can track your word count and it will tally in the last column. 
You can also just mark an X if you want to track the days you wrote but don't feel like sharing word count. 
Start date is January 4th.

ETA: PM Me for the new private link.


----------



## DebWrites (Dec 26, 2014)

Hi Tricia,  I'm new here and I've been lurking for a little bit.  I think this is a great idea especially since an exact word count is required. I like the idea of focusing the first 100 days of 2015 to writing. I would use those 100 days for writing and outlining, I'll be revising a manuscript and taking an online class.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Frankly, I could stand to establish better/more consistent habits. A thousand words every day would be terrific, but I would like to nail down consistency before working on volume. So this could be helpful. I'm interested.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

I am in the mist of my busy season with my real job, but I want to commit to daily writing, even if it's only 500 words a day!   I have been trying on my own, but I think having accountability would be just what I need to stick to it.  So, I guess, count me in too.


----------



## storyteller (Feb 3, 2014)

I'd join this.  Trying to write 1k plus do it every day fried my brain.  But writing 5x week reliably, with Saturday as a backup/plotting/editing day, I'd sign up for that.


----------



## Z. Rider (Aug 15, 2014)

An alternative to Google Docs for something like this is https://chains.cc - they let you set up public or private groups now, so that everyone's chain on a particular goal can be collected together in one place. The concept with chains is to set a goal and do it every day (don't break the chain!).


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2014)

Sounds great. I'm interested.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Z. Rider said:


> An alternative to Google Docs for something like this is https://chains.cc - they let you set up public or private groups now, so that everyone's chain on a particular goal can be collected together in one place. The concept with chains is to set a goal and do it every day (don't break the chain!).


Oh that's kind of interesting!

My thought was to set up essentially a spreadsheet with either numbers in the top column counting up to 100 or just recreate a calendar. If I do the calendar then people can join and start at any day that works for them. If I do the 100, it would need to be the same starting date for everyone. I'm thinking perhaps just the calendar version?


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Can there be a box for word count as well? I've been trying to create myself an excel spreadsheet that I can update every day that will give me a running total, but I'm a complete dunce when it comes to excel. The extra accountability of a public spreadsheet might be very helpful.

Ideally I wouldnt start until the 7th though (if you were trying to decide which date and canvas opinion) as that is the day my toddler goes back to pre-school. However if you did start before then I would still try to do a little every evening after bedtime  

Thanks!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> Can there be a box for word count as well? I've been trying to create myself an excel spreadsheet that I can update every day that will give me a running total, but I'm a complete dunce when it comes to excel. The extra accountability of a public spreadsheet might be very helpful.
> 
> Ideally I wouldnt start until the 7th though (if you were trying to decide which date and canvas opinion) as that is the day my toddler goes back to pre-school. However if you did start before then I would still try to do a little every evening after bedtime
> 
> Thanks!


Haha, I am also not the best at excel. If anyone has strong skills in Excel or a better way to formulate this - I'd love help! In the meantime I will see what I can do on my own. The 7th works for me as well.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Count me in! I need to get back into the habit of writing every day, even if it's only a paragraph.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

If you choose to put your daily word count in - it will tally all the way at the end. 

Also, I just want to say, anyone can join this whether they make the 100 days straight or not. This is a judgment free zone as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Access denied!


----------



## Shaw (Dec 27, 2014)

This sounds perfect! I'm in! And I'm able to view the new spreadsheet, even without signing in to google.


----------



## Paul Kohler (Aug 14, 2013)

Ha! I started something similar to this on New Years day this year. I wanted to first try writing every day for the first month. At Feb 1st, I bumped it to the first three months. I bumped it again and again, and today, I have written every day of the year. My word count is up to 450k as of this a.m. I wrote a spread sheet that tracks my daily writing, along with word counts. I'll share it if anyone wants a copy.

So, to answer this thread - Yes, I'd be in as well!   I think I could keep the writing every day things going.


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Count me in too!  

So when are we starting in January exactly?


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Tricia O' said:


> Whoops! Does this work? https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0AugOhxD9Y55sdGZmSTBwVUM2OS1nMFNLRF9pTWVsQUE&usp=sharing


That worked for me. I just signed up.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Paul Kohler said:


> Ha! I started something similar to this on New Years day this year. I wanted to first try writing every day for the first month. At Feb 1st, I bumped it to the first three months. I bumped it again and again, and today, I have written every day of the year. My word count is up to 450k as of this a.m. I wrote a spread sheet that tracks my daily writing, along with word counts. I'll share it if anyone wants a copy.
> 
> So, to answer this thread - Yes, I'd be in as well!  I think I could keep the writing every day things going.


Wow, Paul! What a great year!


Chrissy said:


> Count me in too!
> 
> So when are we starting in January exactly?


Does the 7th or 8th work for people? As far as I am concerned, people can start whenever, but if a group wants to start at the same time, that will be a good kick off and a way to stay accountable.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

How about this for rules - 

Use your name or any identifying moniker that you choose. 
You can put your word count in OR mark an X for the day you wrote if you don't want to track word count. 
Start January 7th (and those that want to tack on later and use the spreadsheet can do so).


----------



## Sarah Scribblez (Dec 26, 2013)

I really love the idea of this, I always do better in NaNoWriMo months because of people being able to see my daily wordcount, so maybe this will kickstart me in other months too! Just added my name to the list. ^^ Thank you for doing this!


----------



## Keith Rowland (May 20, 2014)

Hi Tricia, this sounds like a great way to keep me motivated and working towards getting some writing done.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

That sounds like a good idea and something that I would join, since it would be interesting to see my writing pattern (if I have one, that is). So, when is the start? January 7th?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

elalond said:


> That sounds like a good idea and something that I would join, since it would be interesting to see my writing pattern (if I have one, that is). So, when is the start? January 7th?


Yes, if that works for everyone. It's a Sunday which I know can be a bit hectic, but honestly, 100 days straight of writing will encounter hectic days anyway.

Feel free to add your name to the list!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Would editing/revising count for this, or just newly-written words?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Would editing/revising count for this, or just newly-written words?


Whatever you want. This is your own personal challenge. Mine will probably just be for writing but you can make it whatever you want. Maybe for you it is 100 days of working on your writing. You can just put zero or an X in the box on days you worked but didn't write?

This is meant to be a way to stay accountable and develop more consistent habits. Whatever that means for you is fine


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm new here to kboards too, and this sounds like a great idea to kick the new year off to a great start. I'm in!


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Yay! Signed up.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Tricia O' said:


> Yes, if that works for everyone. It's a Sunday which I know can be a bit hectic, but honestly, 100 days straight of writing will encounter hectic days anyway.
> 
> Feel free to add your name to the list!


Um, am I using a different calendar? I have January 7th as a Wednesday...


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Um, am I using a different calendar? I have January 7th as a Wednesday...


You're right according to my calendar...I've got Jan 7th as a Wednesday too


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Indigo W said:


> You're right according to my calendar...I've got Jan 7th as a Wednesday too


Oh, jeez. Was looking at December. So, the 4th or the 11th?


----------



## Chrissy (Mar 31, 2014)

Tricia O' said:


> Oh, jeez. Was looking at December. So, the 4th or the 11th?


The 4th is good for me but I'm willing to go along with the majority.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

4th works for me, too.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

4th it is. Will update.


----------



## Kira Barker (Jun 22, 2014)

I'm so on board for this! I might start my unofficial count today or Jan 1, but Jan 4 works perfectly for me, too!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm in. Thanks for setting this up. I'm trying to finish a project before my classes start up again on January 20....


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

What a great idea! Count me in.  I'm starting the 4th too since my brain will be on vacation until then. I am reading lots of books about writing though that are getting me inspired to write more.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

AnyaWrites said:


> What a great idea! Count me in.  I'm starting the 4th too since my brain will be on vacation until then. I am reading lots of books about writing though that are getting me inspired to write more.


Which books are you reading?

And, if anyone can't start on the 4th, you can still use the spreadsheet. It is numbered 1-100, but there are empty columns at the end after day 100. So it you start late, you can either just track it from number 1 or start counting on the 4th day or whenever you start.


----------



## AnyaWrites (May 16, 2014)

Tricia O' said:


> Which books are you reading?
> 
> And, if anyone can't start on the 4th, you can still use the spreadsheet. It is numbered 1-100, but there are empty columns at the end after day 100. So it you start late, you can either just track it from number 1 or start counting on the 4th day or whenever you start.


I write mostly Erotic- Romance, but I've noticed erotica seems to be pulling in the big bucks.
So I've been reading:

How to write erotica in 6 Weeks - this was pulled by author, but luckily I already had a copy.
Get Rich Writing: The Only Guide You Need to Profiting off Porn by multiple authors - on KU
The Six-Figure Erotica Author: How I Make Six Figures Self-Publishing Erotica by Jade Scott- on KU
On Writing: A Memoir Of The Craft by the Stephen King
Scene and Structure by Jack Bickham - on KU

Any suggestions?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

AnyaWrites said:


> I write mostly Erotic- Romance, but I've noticed erotica seems to be pulling in the big bucks.
> So I've been reading:
> 
> How to write erotica in 6 Weeks - this was pulled by author, but luckily I already had a copy.
> ...


I've read some of those as well.

Some other books that I liked:

Holly Lisle's Create a Plot Clinic
The Naked Truth about Self-Publishing (this is great for motivational purposes)


----------



## BeachB (Sep 3, 2013)

I'm in.  Thanks for setting this up!!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

An awful lot of people on KB's have read this one: http://www.amazon.com/2k-10k-Writing-Faster-Better-ebook/dp/B009NKXAWS/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1419881718&sr=8-1&keywords=2+-+10k+writing


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

I'm in as well. I need as much writing motivation as possible!
Thanks.


----------



## shellywriterlady (Jun 18, 2014)

I normally just lurk in the shadows but I'm in!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad that so many people are on board. I'm all about developing more consistent habits. I also like to push myself. Something like this will hold me accountable on the days that I like to pretend that I have writer's block.


----------



## Kathleen_Rovner (Jul 13, 2014)

I think I might stop lurking and do this with you guys if you don't care  I have been struggling with the daily thing right now -- I got out of the habit when I took my kids on vacation and now have pneumonia ... This flu season sucks! I will get behind on my production schedule for 2015 if I don't start something like this. Nothing published yet, sitting on two finished books (well second with editor) to get closer to completing the second for each series so I can publish back to back.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Kathleen_Rovner said:


> I think I might stop lurking and do this with you guys if you don't care  I have been struggling with the daily thing right now -- I got out of the habit when I took my kids on vacation and now have pneumonia ... This flu season sucks! I will get behind on my production schedule for 2015 if I don't start something like this. Nothing published yet, sitting on two finished books (well second with editor) to get closer to completing the second for each series so I can publish back to back.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Of course! Everyone is welcome. And, if you can't do the 100 days straight - so what? This isn't to judge anyone. It is to help build more consistent writing habits.

I hope you feel better!


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

I have some pretty fair excel skills. If y'all want something special added, let me kmow, and I'll try to add it in for ya.

on a sidenote: I've never used a mass googledoc before...I added my name, but how do I update the change for the original file? (silly, silly, Thea)

thanks.

great idea


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

theaatkinson said:


> I have some pretty fair excel skills. If y'all want something special added, let me kmow, and I'll try to add it in for ya.
> 
> on a sidenote: I've never used a mass googledoc before...I added my name, but how do I update the change for the original file? (silly, silly, Thea)
> 
> ...


It updates automatically. Google is awesome that way!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

theaatkinson said:


> I have some pretty fair excel skills. If y'all want something special added, let me kmow, and I'll try to add it in for ya.
> 
> on a sidenote: I've never used a mass googledoc before...I added my name, but how do I update the change for the original file? (silly, silly, Thea)
> 
> ...


Yay, you joined us 
The file updates itself every few seconds automatically. All you need to do is bookmark it and then click on the bookmark each day to open the document. Fill in what you want and close it again. Simples


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Tricia O' said:


> Whatever you want. This is your own personal challenge. Mine will probably just be for writing but you can make it whatever you want. Maybe for you it is 100 days of working on your writing. You can just put zero or an X in the box on days you worked but didn't write?
> 
> This is meant to be a way to stay accountable and develop more consistent habits. Whatever that means for you is fine


Got it. I'm in. I don't know if I'll do the word count thing, but I want every dang box in my row to have an "X" by the time the 100 days are done.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm chomping at the bit to start now!


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I'm chomping at the bit to start now!


I started early! Sort of. I'm getting a few practice days in to warm up! Going to bed happy with 2800 words written today to start off the year and excited to keep going tomorrow. See you all on the fourth!


----------



## L.J. Kendall (Apr 16, 2014)

Hello all. Long time lurker here sneaking out of the shadows. The working 100 days on my writing sounds great. I feel with everyone working on similar goals of finishing a book all of us will produce great material. 

The plan for 2015: edit more books and write new material and get them out this year.

Happy writing to everyone.  Now I have to stop surfing the board and get back to work editing first book in my romantic suspense series.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

L.J. Kendall said:


> Hello all. Long time lurker here sneaking out of the shadows. The working 100 days on my writing sounds great. I feel with everyone working on similar goals of finishing a book all of us will produce great material.
> 
> The plan for 2015: edit more books and write new material and get them out this year.
> 
> Happy writing to everyone.  Now I have to stop surfing the board and get back to work editing first book in my romantic suspense series.


Welcome! I'm glad that so many lurkers have decided to post on this thread! Welcome to everyone and I hope that this group keeps us all motivated.

A note on the spreadsheet - it does have a decimal point added and I'm not sure how to change it. So if you put in 1,000 words - it will read 1000.00.



Evenstar said:


> I'm chomping at the bit to start now!


I am glad that we didn't start yesterday! I may have overindulged...I mean, been over served, on New Year's Eve.


----------



## Kathleen_Rovner (Jul 13, 2014)

Tricia 0' if you right click on a cell in the spreadsheet it should bring up an option to change the decimal point. You can select the data type for the cell and there should be a place in one of the tabs to select 'zero decimals.' Depending on the excel version it might be different. You will have to highlight all the cells we are using, right click again once you select an option that doesn't put in automatic decimals. I only use excel at work, not on Google Docs, so I am guessing that you started with a basic spreadsheet.

Hope this helps. If it is different on Google Docs, maybe someone else knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

Tricia O' said:


> I am glad that we didn't start yesterday! I may have overindulged...I mean, been over served, on New Year's Eve.


It happens to the best of us!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Kathleen_Rovner said:


> Tricia 0' if you right click on a cell in the spreadsheet it should bring up an option to change the decimal point. You can select the data type for the cell and there should be a place in one of the tabs to select 'zero decimals.' Depending on the excel version it might be different. You will have to highlight all the cells we are using, right click again once you select an option that doesn't put in automatic decimals. I only use excel at work, not on Google Docs, so I am guessing that you started with a basic spreadsheet.
> 
> Hope this helps. If it is different on Google Docs, maybe someone else knows.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, Kathleen! Updated.


----------



## cbaku (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm new to these boards, and this looks like a great place to dive in. Thanks for doing the leg work!

Carla


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

cbaku said:


> I'm new to these boards, and this looks like a great place to dive in. Thanks for doing the leg work!
> 
> Carla


Welcome, Carla!


----------



## Lunachick (Jan 2, 2015)

Hi all, is there space for another noob here?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Lunachick said:


> Hi all, is there space for another noob here?


Welcome! The more the merrier!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Also, if anyone misses a day, just put a zero or x in and move on to the next day. Life happens.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Tricia O' said:


> Also, if anyone misses a day, just put a zero or x in and move on to the next day. Life happens.


Maybe an "N" for no work done, for those of us who are just using "X"s to track their days?


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

I'd second a 0, or I can go with "Done" or something. I'm handwriting some days (including today), so word count is dicey... besides, competition doesn't appeal to me.

Anyway, good luck, everyone!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

And, so we begin. 

May the odds be ever in your favor? Err....just kidding. This isn't a competition. At least, not against everyone else. Yourself, perhaps.  

I love seeing numbers up on the spreadsheet already! I'm so excited to start off the new year on a positive foot. 

All my best to all of you!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Thanks for starting this -- it's really helpful.


----------



## Kathleen_Rovner (Jul 13, 2014)

Woohoo! One day down. And when I put my butt in the chair the words actually came 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I am absolutely 100% in competition - with myself.

I started tracking at the beggining of last year, failed to meet expectations and then lost my motivation to track it. Not this year! This year it is 100 days without fail - (though I am due to give birth in the middle of those 100 days, so forgive me if I do falter briefly) and for those of you following my other thread, it is 1000 words a day minimum throughout the month of January. No excuses (unless my kid goes into hospital again or something like that!)

Oh dear, Tricia O' is right, life does happen. But I still intend to do this to the best of my ability


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> I am absolutely 100% in competition - with myself.
> 
> I started tracking at the beggining of last year, failed to meet expectations and then lost my motivation to track it. Not this year! This year it is 100 days without fail - (though I am due to give birth in the middle of those 100 days, so forgive me if I do falter briefly) and for those of you following my other thread, it is 1000 words a day minimum throughout the month of January. No excuses (unless my kid goes into hospital again or something like that!)
> 
> Oh dear, Tricia O' is right, life does happen. But I still intend to do this to the best of my ability


Sigh, I suppose we can overlook a day or two missed due to giving birth. 

And, congrats!


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

It amuses me a little that the Google Doc displays as "100 Da...ng Club" on my phone. 100 dang what?

So, how's it going on Day 3?

I discovered that the last half-hour before starting the day job actually works for this! A coincidence in the daily routine leaves me with half an hour in a deserted-at-that-hour library. Why have I not been using this time to write all along?! 

Thought I was too sleepy at that hour... not so far, and the coffee maker is thataway.
Fixated on not having a computer with me... solution, write longhand. It's inefficient, sure, but it's better than nothing. (And I'm used to it anyway. It's a weird habit.)
Don't know what to work on... Work on anything, work on everything. Doesn't matter, for now. Work on _something_. I had a brief flurry of writing scene notes on notecards, until I started to duplicate my notes in Scrivener and just printed them out instead.

It's just half an hour, and I have averaged maybe three or four composition-book pages per day between this window of time and lunch break. Which is no way to build a multinational publishing empire. BUT it's more than zero. It's more than I wrote last week.

So that's fun. I'm jazzed. How's it going for you all?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Good, I love having the accountability, it really makes a difference for me. 

Though I suspect that my productivity will drop a bit on Thursday when my treadmill desk arrives and I have to learn how to type and walk at the same time.


----------



## Kathleen_Rovner (Jul 13, 2014)

I love this. Thanks!
It stops that horrible little voice from whispering hey, you've been sick sleep in a little OR hey, you have a FT job and a 2 & 4 yo, maybe this is too much to take on. When I think all I have to do is sit and even if it is only 20 words I add to the day I am at least going forward. And if you see I am happily hitting more than 20 in the little time I carve out by getting up early 
Thanks! (Just had to say that again) And the joy is back - no pressure, just sit and go!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

I love this, too. Seeing those little numbers really helps me. Thanks!

Once in a while I've written in longhand, too (not this week). It's a great way to use a lunch hour.

Last night I tried the free voice recognition program on my PC (Windows 8.1) and knocked out a first draft for a chapter, about 3500 words. It's a mess, it needs shaping, but it's down... and it wasn't there the day before.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Colorwheel said:


> It amuses me a little that the Google Doc displays as "100 Da...ng Club" on my phone. 100 dang what?
> 
> So, how's it going on Day 3?
> 
> ...


For goodness sake.. Get thee a Neo, it will change your life!


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Argh! I'm already behind. I thought we were going to start today. "Reading Is Fundamental", as they say.  
I'm in from this point forward though.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Will C. Brown said:


> Argh! I'm already behind. I thought we were going to start today. "Reading Is Fundamental", as they say.
> I'm in from this point forward though.


No problem! Start today. We aren't worried about it


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> For goodness sake.. Get thee a Neo, it will change your life!


No doubt it would, but I have no inkling what it is, and that's an eminently ungoogleable name. The guy from _The Matrix_! Blah blah client solutions! An after-hours nightclub!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Colorwheel said:


> No doubt it would, but I have no inkling what it is, and that's an eminently ungoogleable name. The guy from _The Matrix_! Blah blah client solutions! An after-hours nightclub!


Oh my! I couldn't make it without one! Mummy has to write in the car while doing the nursery pick up half the time!
Try "Alphasmart Neo"
Less than $50 on ebay, most useful tool in a writers arsenal, especially if you only have short periods of time to write. You basically just write on it, then it uploads to your pc. It's takes about a second to master. You open word, plug it in, and voila your words transfer. Bosh

Also if you have any doubts, check out this thread and see just how many writers on here couldn't live without it, lol
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,186668.0.html


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Oh my! I couldn't make it without one! Mummy has to write in the car while doing the nursery pick up half the time!
> Try "Alphasmart Neo"
> Less than $50 on ebay, most useful tool in a writers arsenal, especially if you only have short periods of time to write. You basically just write on it, then it uploads to your pc. It's takes about a second to master. You open word, plug it in, and voila your words transfer. Bosh
> 
> ...


Nice! Reminds me of a tiny version of the Brother WP I had in high school. Hee.

I'm still $20 in the hole after a cover and Scrivener, but I'll remember this if I make enough someday.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I've locked the spreadsheet so people can't wipe out our data. PM me if you are unable to access it!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> Oh my! I couldn't make it without one! Mummy has to write in the car while doing the nursery pick up half the time!
> Try "Alphasmart Neo"
> p


Yes, and remember, you can always exclude phrases in a search, too. "Neo -matrix -whatever you don't want to see"

[/quote]


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, Tricia

Is there anyway we can have the dates on the spreadsheet as well as a no. of days? I keep getting confused, as I'm about to fill in day four but I have to then count from the 4th when we started to make sure I am filling in the word count for the 7th January, and I think I'm only going to get more lost as we get further away from when day 1 was!

Thank you!
S


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

vlmain said:


> Yes, and remember, you can always exclude phrases in a search, too. "Neo -matrix -whatever you don't want to see"


Aha. I thought Google took those out along with quotes. Good to know.

The main problem was 100% cluelessness; I didn't know whether I was looking for a product, a service, an app, a beverage... But anyway, cool.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Colorwheel said:


> Aha. I thought Google took those out along with quotes. Good to know.


No, thank goodness, they still work. I'd be lost without them. I use them when I search for mentions of my book title and I don't want all the Amazon pages to come up. Makes it so much easier.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I added all of the Sunday dates if that helps!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Tricia O' said:


> I added all of the Sunday dates if that helps!


Oh God no!
Now I'm a victim of my own request. That's a million times worse because UK dates work differently from US. I looked at it and was like "_The 1st of the 4th?_ But that makes no sense!" We Brits would put 4/1/2015 not 1/4/2015, I don't know how the rest of the world does it.

Would you mind terribly if I just put in an extra line at the top that says January: and then starts from day 4?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> Oh God no!
> Now I'm a victim of my own request. That's a million times worse because UK dates work differently from US. I looked at it and was like "_The 1st of the 4th?_ But that makes no sense!" We Brits would put 4/1/2015 not 1/4/2015, I don't know how the rest of the world does it.
> 
> Would you mind terribly if I just put in an extra line at the top that says January: and then starts from day 4?


Sure, no problem.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Sobs quietly into hands - I hate _hate_ spreadsheets. It seems to have worked (I only did January as it was all a lot of effort because I've never used a google doc before.

But now my 5th January is empty? I don't understand, I didnt even touch my row. Or anyone else's. I just copied a row from way down at the bottom that no-one was using! My 5th Jan doesnt look like it is the only one that has lost data. A couple of the ones below me are empty, are they supposed to be?

Have I somehow done this without even touching them? I'm sooo sooo sorry if I have. I just needed the date thing to track where I was at, and I didnt even go into any of these rows. I am very confused! Is there someone else changing things?

Is there any way to retrieve that data? I can't remember what my word count was now!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Ok, let me look. Don't touch anything else.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> Sobs quietly into hands - I hate _hate_ spreadsheets. It seems to have worked (I only did January as it was all a lot of effort because I've never used a google doc before.
> 
> But now my 5th January is empty? I don't understand, I didnt even touch my row. Or anyone else's. I just copied a row from way down at the bottom that no-one was using! My 5th Jan doesnt look like it is the only one that has lost data. A couple of the ones below me are empty, are they supposed to be?
> 
> ...


Uh, it isn't me! As I was watching someone just deleted the row I put in... (unless that was you Trisha?)


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

It should be back with the row you put in. I went all the way back to this morning and didn't see your word count at all for Day five. 

Now, just put numbers in the boxes in your row. Don't touch anything else. If you want something else added, I'll do it.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Tricia O' said:


> It should be back with the row you put in. I went all the way back to this morning and didn't see your word count at all for Day five.
> 
> Now, just put numbers in the boxes in your row. Don't touch anything else. If you want something else added, I'll do it.


Count on it, boss. I won't touch a darn thing after that scare!

Not day 5, I have not filled that in yet. It was *Jan 5* that went missing. I was most concerned because the two people below me on the table have no Jan 5 data either! I was panicked that somehow we _all_ got that day wiped off? Anyway, glad it was retrievable. Phew


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just joined up. I track my word counts in a spreadsheet every day, so easy enough to cross post those numbers in here.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I was determined to write 1000 words a day throughout January but I have just spent the last two hours trying to work out how to use Scrivener. (Mastering this bit of apparently invaluable software was also on my NY Resolutions list).

All I can say is that it is NOT easy learning a totally new tool. I have been using word for twenty odd years so it was a bit of a shock to attempt learning something new like this. I've been watching youtube videos and have gone through the tutorial but it is the most basic of things that I can't seem to figure out.

Anyway, this is a very convoluted way of saying that it is now nearly 1am in the UK and I have not started writing yet today!
I'm going to crack on with it now, and put the scrivener aside until tomorrow. But I have a bad feeling that I wont hit 1000 words today, which will really depress me


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> I was determined to write 1000 words a day throughout January but I have just spent the last two hours trying to work out how to use Scrivener. (Mastering this bit of apparently invaluable software was also on my NY Resolutions list).
> 
> All I can say is that it is NOT easy learning a totally new tool. I have been using word for twenty odd years so it was a bit of a shock to attempt learning something new like this. I've been watching youtube videos and have gone through the tutorial but it is the most basic of things that I can't seem to figure out.
> 
> ...


Just write 250. Write 100. Or go to sleep and start afresh tomorrow.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> I was determined to write 1000 words a day throughout January but I have just spent the last two hours trying to work out how to use Scrivener. (Mastering this bit of apparently invaluable software was also on my NY Resolutions list).
> 
> All I can say is that it is NOT easy learning a totally new tool. I have been using word for twenty odd years so it was a bit of a shock to attempt learning something new like this. I've been watching youtube videos and have gone through the tutorial but it is the most basic of things that I can't seem to figure out.
> 
> ...


Write 2,000 tomorrow then and you'll be all caught up! Get some sleep


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol, thanks guys. I managed to churn out 600 words that actually look quite decent before my head dropped to my desk. (at nearly 2am).

My toddler then had me up at 6.15 am this morning, groan, so now I'm really hanging! I'm only allowed one coffee as also 7 months pregnant, but I'm determined to catch up on my word count today. So I'm just doing a few KB's posts to get warmed up and then i'm gonna bust that word count!

_And_ I'm going to darn well do it in Scrivener - if I can just work out how....


----------



## theaatkinson (Sep 22, 2010)

nice work, evenstar. I've been writing but figure I'll enter the tallies at week end.

my vote for scrivener, is to just get started and feel things out as you need them. it's as easy to type in as word. just click the green plus button (type the name of thec chapter or novel) then click in the right window and start typing. if you hate it, you can always cut and paste to word. ( or cut from word to scrivener)

if you need help along the way, just msg me and i'll see if I can help


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

My sympathies for the Scrivener learning curve. I'm starting my first couple of projects in it with this 100-days challenge, too. I need to get over my blast of irritation every time it defaults back to Courier New. I know it's a standard, but blarg.

However, clicking right to the scene in progress, and not re-reading everything else so far, seems very helpful. That's a bad habit of mine, getting bogged down in premature rewrites. So that's neat.

Still need to get to the point where it's second nature, that's all, and that just takes practice.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Colorwheel said:


> My sympathies for the Scrivener learning curve. I'm starting my first couple of projects in it with this 100-days challenge, too. I need to get over my blast of irritation every time it defaults back to Courier New. I know it's a standard, but blarg.


Go to Preferences and click Formatting. You can set the default text style there.


----------



## lilywhite (Sep 25, 2010)

.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

FYI, I might have erased Line 1 by accident (nobody's data was there, but perhaps it had a title). If so, sorry!


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Perry Constantine said:


> Go to Preferences and click Formatting. You can set the default text style there.


AHA. That "A" for font, which I had entirely ignored (Tools > Options > Editor, top left corner). Thank you! Now to be irked by its odd kerning of Palatino Linotype's capitals instead! Only happens at some zoom levels, whew.

I've averaged 500 words a day, which is not many - but with the last book, I averaged more like 100 words a day, writing 5-10K in a week and then ignoring it for months at a time. So I count consistency as progress.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Colorwheel said:


> I've averaged 500 words a day, which is not many - but with the last book, I averaged more like 100 words a day, writing 5-10K in a week and then ignoring it for months at a time. So I count consistency as progress.


I think that's fantastic progress! Well done. It just goes to show how well this works 
I'm on a double mission with the 100 days writing, but also 1000 words a day through January. I can't believe how much it is stacking up. By the end of today I will have added over 10,000 words to my WIP, which is amazingly fast for me in just over a week!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> I think that's fantastic progress! Well done. It just goes to show how well this works
> I'm on a double mission with the 100 days writing, but also 1000 words a day through January. I can't believe how much it is stacking up. By the end of today I will have added over 10,000 words to my WIP, which is amazingly fast for me in just over a week!


That's wonderful! Well done.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

The wonder of something so simple as _accountability _

Just feeling like I need to record it publicly (such as that is), is pushing me on to keep on target.

Right now I'd like to go and soak in the bath. But instead I'm going to get my 1000 words finished first


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> The wonder of something so simple as _accountability _
> 
> Just feeling like I need to record it publicly (such as that is), is pushing me on to keep on target.
> 
> Right now I'd like to go and soak in the bath. But instead I'm going to get my 1000 words finished first


Exactly. I'm not even trying to reach a particular word count. I just need to get back into the habit of writing every day. This has been really helpful.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Well, broke the fifteen-day streak I had going (from before the New Year). Ironically enough, the two days I didn't manage to write in that streak were neither New Year's or Christmas but just two random days. Guess there's something to say for that. Got back on the horse today.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Perry Constantine said:


> Well, broke the fifteen-day streak I had going (from before the New Year). Ironically enough, the two days I didn't manage to write in that streak were neither New Year's or Christmas but just two random days. Guess there's something to say for that. Got back on the horse today.


Not relevant to the this thread, sorry, but I just wanted to say to Perry that your Fallen cover is amazing! The more you look at it the more you see. It sort of sucks you in and then won't let go, and then you just have to enlarge it to see better and then the more you look the more you see and so on! Only criticism would be that I can't really read your name on it.


----------



## L.J. Kendall (Apr 16, 2014)

I thank this group for keeping me accountable to write everyday.  

My 2015 goal was to write more and I have done it. A public tally of a day's output keeps my creative juices flowing.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Not relevant to the this thread, sorry, but I just wanted to say to Perry that your Fallen cover is amazing! The more you look at it the more you see. It sort of sucks you in and then won't let go, and then you just have to enlarge it to see better and then the more you look the more you see and so on! Only criticism would be that I can't really read your name on it.


Thanks for the compliment! That is a good point. I'm tweaking all my covers-some small to add my author logo and some I'm completely changing. I haven't gotten around to Fallen yet, but I will definitely try a different font.


----------



## Victoria LK (Jan 31, 2014)

Tricia, I just have to say thanks!  This was just the push I needed.  The TV is off more after everyone goes to bed and I'm getting some writing done!  It may not be earth shattering numbers, but I can't accept going to bed when I see that little box across from my name empty.  They say it takes 30 days to change create a habit, and I think we are all heading in the right direction.  I'm not going to want to stop at 100, and keeping track of my daily word count on my own doesn't seem to be motivational.  I say we keep going. It's fun seeing how every ones word count varies, too.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Victoria LK said:


> Tricia, I just have to say thanks! This was just the push I needed. The TV is off more after everyone goes to bed and I'm getting some writing done! It may not be earth shattering numbers, but I can't accept going to bed when I see that little box across from my name empty. They say it takes 30 days to change create a habit, and I think we are all heading in the right direction. I'm not going to want to stop at 100, and keeping track of my daily word count on my own doesn't seem to be motivational. I say we keep going. It's fun seeing how every ones word count varies, too.


Thanks for doing it with me! I love having the accountability and it is making me much more focused.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Also...it doesn't take much to add more columns to the sheet once we hit day 100


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

I have similar experiences like commentators above. The 100 Days of Writing was a great idea and I'm glad I decided to participate. My previous average word count was 500, but since I'm keeping track of it, it's higher. I just hope that the higher word count will last.


----------



## Kira Barker (Jun 22, 2014)

After falling off the wagon for a few days now I'm back on track! Still need to update the spreadsheet, though. Consistency? Not my thing. But it's been the briefest cannot-write-at-all spell I've had in a long, long time, if ever. This really is working! Thank you guys so much for dragging me along!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

You see? What did I say about life!

The doctor made me have a flu jab for being pregnant and it knocked me on my arse for two days. Two whole days utterly wasted lying in bed unable to move, unable to think.

I'm totally unimpressed (both with doc and with myself) so my word count is now down, my perfect score is in tatters... Life


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> You see? What did I say about life!
> 
> The doctor made me have a flu jab for being pregnant and it knocked me on my arse for two days. Two whole days utterly wasted lying in bed unable to move, unable to think.
> 
> I'm totally unimpressed (both with doc and with myself) so my word count is now down, my perfect score is in tatters... Life


Ugh, so sorry to hear this. Be kind to yourself, though. Life does happen. You just have to keep moving forward. You are doing an awesome job!


----------



## KGorman (Feb 6, 2011)

Just saw this. Mind if I hop on the bandwagon (a bit late)? I'll PM.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

Evenstar said:


> You see? What did I say about life!
> 
> The doctor made me have a flu jab for being pregnant and it knocked me on my arse for two days. Two whole days utterly wasted lying in bed unable to move, unable to think.
> 
> I'm totally unimpressed (both with doc and with myself) so my word count is now down, my perfect score is in tatters... Life


You can't help not being sick. I'm sure that as soon as you'll feel better your word count will increase and that you'll be able to mend that tatters of your perfect score.


----------



## Lunachick (Jan 2, 2015)

Evenstar said:


> You see? What did I say about life!
> 
> The doctor made me have a flu jab for being pregnant and it knocked me on my arse for two days. Two whole days utterly wasted lying in bed unable to move, unable to think.
> 
> I'm totally unimpressed (both with doc and with myself) so my word count is now down, my perfect score is in tatters... Life


Hope you're feeling much better now {hugs}
My word count has been way down this year too. I expected to be able to jump back in with both feet once the kids were back at school, unfortunately illness hit here too. Can you train kids to get sick at the same time instead of one after the other? Lol


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

elalond said:


> You can't help not being sick. I'm sure that as soon as you'll feel better your word count will increase and that you'll be able to mend that tatters of your perfect score.


Thanks all for lovely words 
I'm still a bit fluey, but managed to hit word count again last night and I am going to try to make up two days worth today


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Evenstar, Lunachick, I hope you and yours are feeling better! The flu hit me like a ton of bricks on Monday, and I still feel like crap. I've kept plowing as best as I can, even a few paragraphs or lines of dialogue a day, trying to fill every box with a "W" for "Wrote". (When the "w" is lowercase, it means that things didn't go so well.)

I'm starting on the fifth book in my series, for September release, and I'm incorporating some characters I came up with for a not-that-great novel 25 years ago. I have a lot of affection for these characters, and when one of them (a bad guy) referred to the Monkey Queen as a "half-witted half pint", it was a joy to write.


----------



## Kira Barker (Jun 22, 2014)

WTF is going on? I just wanted to add my counts from this week because I'm terribly behind in updating the spreadsheet - and it's not there anymore, and now I need to PM for the "private link"?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Yes, Kira, I will send. I had an incident with another public spreadsheet on the board where someone wiped the data. It is to protect the information.


----------



## dustinsmommy (Jan 14, 2015)

I would like to sign up for this as well. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2015)

I'm already on the sheet, but I reach the link by the first page of this thread. Isn't that still viewable and accessible by anyone?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Mizuki said:


> I'm already on the sheet, but I reach the link by the first page of this thread. Isn't that still viewable and accessible by anyone?


Whoops, there was one link lower in the thread. Got it!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Whelp, this week pretty was pretty much a loss. Sigh, I'll be better next week. Promise.


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Evenstar, Lunachick, I hope you and yours are feeling better! The flu hit me like a ton of bricks on Monday, and I still feel like crap. I've kept plowing as best as I can, even a few paragraphs or lines of dialogue a day, trying to fill every box with a "W" for "Wrote". (When the "w" is lowercase, it means that things didn't go so well.)
> 
> I'm starting on the fifth book in my series, for September release, and I'm incorporating some characters I came up with for a not-that-great novel 25 years ago. I have a lot of affection for these characters, and when one of them (a bad guy) referred to the Monkey Queen as a "half-witted half pint", it was a joy to write.


Hope you're feeling better, Robert. I had horrendous flu a couple of years ago. All I could do was lie on the couch. Have you tried speech to text if you don't feel like doing writing manually?


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

HAGrant said:


> Hope you're feeling better, Robert. I had horrendous flu a couple of years ago. All I could do was lie on the couch. Have you tried speech to text if you don't feel like doing writing manually?


Thanks for the kind thoughts! I'm doing better, but I can't quite shake this persistent cough. As for speech to text: It's a nice idea, but I actually do a large part of my writing (first draft and minor revising) on my commute to and from my day job, on my tablet. And I get enough weird looks on the train even when I don't talk to myself.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Robert Dahlen said:


> Evenstar, Lunachick, I hope you and yours are feeling better! The flu hit me like a ton of bricks on Monday, and I still feel like crap. I've kept plowing as best as I can, even a few paragraphs or lines of dialogue a day, trying to fill every box with a "W" for "Wrote". (When the "w" is lowercase, it means that things didn't go so well.)
> 
> I'm starting on the fifth book in my series, for September release, and I'm incorporating some characters I came up with for a not-that-great novel 25 years ago. I have a lot of affection for these characters, and when one of them (a bad guy) referred to the Monkey Queen as a "half-witted half pint", it was a joy to write.


Thanks Robert!
I'm better but now my son is sick. We have to stay in the hospital with him when he gets ill because he needs special equipment, so it's pretty much impossible to keep going when that happens. I've come home today to pick up my Aplhasmart Neo. I suddenly realised it is perfect to combat this situation! It doesnt need to be plugged in, it doesnt need to be booted up, it can be switched off in one second and will save and it doesnt require internet access to function. So I think I can start to get my word count motoring again with my wonderful Neo. Then I can update the sheet when I get home again.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Thanks Robert!
> I'm better but now my son is sick. We have to stay in the hospital with him when he gets ill because he needs special equipment, so it's pretty much impossible to keep going when that happens. I've come home today to pick up my Aplhasmart Neo. I suddenly realised it is perfect to combat this situation! It doesnt need to be plugged in, it doesnt need to be booted up, it can be switched off in one second and will save and it doesnt require internet access to function. So I think I can start to get my word count motoring again with my wonderful Neo. Then I can update the sheet when I get home again.


Good plan. Get that word count going, but more importantly, I hope your son is feeling better!


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Necropost, but - this is the 25%-of-the-way-through line, isn't it? (I may be cold-medicine loopy right now, as a caveat.)

If so, WOOHOO! Congrats to everyone who's made it this far, joined partway through, or tried it out.

I'm still in. Right now it's my lifeline in the middle of a swamp of feeling crappy about publishing and underachieving. Having the challenge to stick with it - even a little bit - every day, keeps nudging me back to the story. And I am always happy to return to the story, once I get there. I'm excited about the new characters that have come in, and I'm excited about continuing the journey with the returning characters.

Of course, I see everyone else's counts trouncing mine. In 25 days I've done maybe 15,000 words, which is what most people do in two or three days. But without this push, I probably would have written one scene and then dropped it for six months out of frustration/despair. I would have had 2,000 words instead of 15,000. I wouldn't have spun off those fun neighbors, or given the MCs a cat.   It's been great.

So yeah. Good times.


----------



## srf89 (Aug 18, 2014)

100 days in a row is tough...I'd aim for a word count like 1,000 a day. This way if your idea doesn't need 100 days to complete you'll get it done more quickly.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

srf89 said:


> 100 days in a row is tough...I'd aim for a word count like 1,000 a day. This way if your idea doesn't need 100 days to complete you'll get it done more quickly.


I'm finding both tough on a day to day basis. Life gets in the way of the 100 days straight, no matter how hard I try not to let it, but trying to write 1000 words a day is turning out to be even harder. When I get in the flow I can do 3000 without problem, but that requires 3 hours uninterrupted, which my family just does not seem to accommodate, and the rest of the days I'm really having to push myself to get past the 600 mark.
I seem to comfortably do 600 words in a spare and quiet hour, then get brain freeze!

But that is why this challenge is so good for me! It is really helping me to learn to push through that barrier. I'm really really glad I started this and although I won't get my perfect score, I will have achieved far more than where I would be without trying to do it. So let's keep it going


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

srf89 said:


> 100 days in a row is tough...I'd aim for a word count like 1,000 a day. This way if your idea doesn't need 100 days to complete you'll get it done more quickly.


I think it's best to read the opening post and the discussion after it, rather than just the thread title. The point, at least for some of us, is to establish the habit of consistency as well as count.

"So I'm training for a marathon" 
"Hey, ever thought of training for a 5k? it's shorter"

Yeah...


----------



## Shane Murray (Aug 1, 2012)

So keen for this. Count me in!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> I'm finding both tough on a day to day basis. Life gets in the way of the 100 days straight, no matter how hard I try not to let it, but trying to write 1000 words a day is turning out to be even harder. When I get in the flow I can do 3000 without problem, but that requires 3 hours uninterrupted, which my family just does not seem to accommodate, and the rest of the days I'm really having to push myself to get past the 600 mark.
> I seem to comfortably do 600 words in a spare and quiet hour, then get brain freeze!
> 
> But that is why this challenge is so good for me! It is really helping me to learn to push through that barrier. I'm really really glad I started this and although I won't get my perfect score, I will have achieved far more than where I would be without trying to do it. So let's keep it going


Nice job, Evenstar. Sorry about your kid, I hope he gets better soon! It has to be hard to stay focused in that situation, plus with being so close to your due date. We are all rooting for you!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Tricia O' said:


> Nice job, Evenstar. Sorry about your kid, I hope he gets better soon! It has to be hard to stay focused in that situation, plus with being so close to your due date. We are all rooting for you!


I need a Thank you button!

And an extra thank you for starting this. I'm very happily looking at my figures on the spreadsheet, because today I will hit the *25k* mark for words written since we started this challenge. That's just fantastic! I've done a 7,000 word short story now published under one name, and half of a novella for this name, which if I can keep up the current rate will be finished in time for my editor in early Feb and hopefully published just before I have the baby. Two miracles in one month


----------



## srf89 (Aug 18, 2014)

Evenstar, agreed-and on top of writing your novel you need to dedicate a lot of time to boosting both your online and conventional platform, which for many people is just overwhelming, especially if you have a family.


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

It looks flue has been quite busy in January. I got sick too, not flu though, but sinus infection, and I had been eating Lekadol like it was candy. 

Evenstar, I admire your dedication to writing, I wish I would be so dedicated. It must be hard with your son being ill and your due date coming closer. I think I would have been useless. I hope that your son will get better soon.

I think I mentioned before by my average word count is 500, so to have it around 1000 for 30 days straight is like a miracle. I probably only manage to write so much because I was finishing my WIP and the second part of the story always flows better and faster than the first one. So, I finished the 80,000 words long story yesterday and put it into the drawer to cool off, and have now started on a new one, this one a short story. Considering that I just started it, I doubt that I would be able to reach the 1,000 words today.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Hi, I was just wondering how everyone is getting on with this?

I know I could check the spreadsheet but lots of people are doing it and update once a week so it isn't accurate, plus it doesn't tell me if you are finding it easy or hard?

As you know from above, I've had some up and down moments trying to achieve it (and am bound to have to stop for a couple of days to have a baby) but I'm still really enjoying the accountability and it's really pushed my word count forward (one short story written and published and just finished a novella too).


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

I haven't managed consecutive days. The novella I'm working on now is a return to a series that's been dormant for a long time, so there was some hesitation in jumping back into it. I took a few days off before I started, procrastinating on updating covers and editing completed stuff.

But since I joined this challenge, I've already finished one novella and one short story. And this new WIP, despite my initial hesitation, is off to a good start. One thing I've noticed is that writing consistently definitely helps the words come easier. There's a lot less hemming and hawing in front of the keyboard.


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

I've been able to get into a much more reliable routine since we started this 100 days challenge. If I count the first three days of january, I wrote over 50,000 words, which is just an amazing accomplishment for me! About midway through the month though, I did realize I was focusing too much on word count and I let my story and characters get constrained and two dimensional, and just...not something I was happy with. I ended up scratching two and a half novellas :/, but I recovered and got the series back on track and I am soooo much happier with how it is evolving now! So, for February, I have high hopes that I'll be able to keep my word count up AND be conscientious about my characters and story too. January was a great learning experience


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Indigo W said:


> I've been able to get into a much more reliable routine since we started this 100 days challenge. If I count the first three days of january, I wrote over 50,000 words, which is just an amazing accomplishment for me! About midway through the month though, I did realize I was focusing too much on word count and I let my story and characters get constrained and two dimensional, and just...not something I was happy with. I ended up scratching two and a half novellas :/, but I recovered and got the series back on track and I am soooo much happier with how it is evolving now! So, for February, I have high hopes that I'll be able to keep my word count up AND be conscientious about my characters and story too. January was a great learning experience


Wow, just wow! That's an amazing amount of work, and so brave to scrap such a lot and start over.

I'm feeling a bit lost today, having just finished something, and not sure whether to start the next one or what, really...


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I've had a hard month, actually. Have had to scrap some of my writing as well. A friend of mine moved in for the month as she is going through a divorce and having her here was a huge distraction from my writing. I hadn't expected that, but it was just something that was. Plus, she needed to talk about stuff, etc. Sooooo, am back on track for February now and hoping to start upping my word count. 

Haha, I have days where I've just written 30 words to say that I wrote. Sigh. Ah, well.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

In my weird situation, it's been a lot of fun. (I am not a writer; I write early mornings, evenings and weekends around a day job like a dirty heathen. Yeah, I know I'm scum and don't deserve to write. I've read the rest of the board, thanks.)

Uh, where was I. No skipped days, which is partly luck. Came close when a security alarm mishap ate my usual writing time one morning, but I caught up on lunch break. Fumbled through some paragraphs during a mild flu. Trying to catch up once or twice a week with transcribing and a light edit. Poking at three different stories so far to keep the streak going; I hope one of them will catch fire and take over the other two. But until then, at least they're all inching forward.

I stopped reading these boards because I don't feel like I deserve to, not until I sell a certain number of copies. But I can do this; I can put words to paper. That doesn't make me a writer, but it keeps me in touch with an activity that I love, and that's a start.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Colorwheel said:


> In my weird situation, it's been a lot of fun. (I am not a writer; I write early mornings, evenings and weekends around a day job like a dirty heathen. Yeah, I know I'm scum and don't deserve to write. I've read the rest of the board, thanks.)
> 
> Uh, where was I. No skipped days, which is partly luck. Came close when a security alarm mishap ate my usual writing time one morning, but I caught up on lunch break. Fumbled through some paragraphs during a mild flu. Trying to catch up once or twice a week with transcribing and a light edit. Poking at three different stories so far to keep the streak going; I hope one of them will catch fire and take over the other two. But until then, at least they're all inching forward.
> 
> I stopped reading these boards because I don't feel like I deserve to, not until I sell a certain number of copies. But I can do this; I can put words to paper. That doesn't make me a writer, but it keeps me in touch with an activity that I love, and that's a start.


Well, I think you are quite wonderful. And, perhaps more dedicated to your craft than most. Well done!


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Ha, thanks - but no. I sold barely over 50 copies before my book died. So yeah, I suck. But I suck WITH CONVICTION!, and I am proud of that.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Colorwheel said:


> Ha, thanks - but no. I sold barely over 50 copies before my book died. So yeah, I suck. But I suck WITH CONVICTION!, and I am proud of that.


Your reviews look quite good. Perhaps just some marketing to bump it back up? Don't base your success solely on sales, you'd be surprised when books can take off. I had my lowest sales month with The Stolen Dog the month before I hit the NY Times Bestsellers list. That is the beauty of ebooks, there is no shelf-life. No need to be discouraged!


----------



## HAGrant (Jul 17, 2011)

Colorwheel said:


> In my weird situation, it's been a lot of fun. (I am not a writer; I write early mornings, evenings and weekends around a day job like a dirty heathen. Yeah, I know I'm scum and don't deserve to write. I've read the rest of the board, thanks.)
> 
> Uh, where was I. No skipped days, which is partly luck. Came close when a security alarm mishap ate my usual writing time one morning, but I caught up on lunch break. Fumbled through some paragraphs during a mild flu. Trying to catch up once or twice a week with transcribing and a light edit. Poking at three different stories so far to keep the streak going; I hope one of them will catch fire and take over the other two. But until then, at least they're all inching forward.
> 
> I stopped reading these boards because I don't feel like I deserve to, not until I sell a certain number of copies. But I can do this; I can put words to paper. That doesn't make me a writer, but it keeps me in touch with an activity that I love, and that's a start.


Oh, poo on all that writer stuff. You have it right. Do what makes you happy and do what you can. 

Thanks for this challenge, Tricia. It's helped me to creep toward the end of my novella, between writing papers for college.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Tricia O' said:


> Your reviews look quite good. Perhaps just some marketing to bump it back up? Don't base your success solely on sales, you'd be surprised when books can take off. I had my lowest sales month with The Stolen Dog the month before I hit the NY Times Bestsellers list. That is the beauty of ebooks, there is no shelf-life. No need to be discouraged!


Oh, my thing is more than 60 days old, and I haven't published a sequel yet (that's what I'm writing during this challenge, mostly). So I missed the boat. You have to publish a novel every 60 days, or nobody is ever going to read anything you write - that's what everyone says. It's been 111 days; I should have two more books out by now!

ANYWAY, the prequel and sequel are in the works during this challenge, and if all goes well I can release them later in the year. So I will just creep along three times slower than a normal person. It's pathetic, but hey, that's what I've got. Writing over my morning coffee every day is still lovely - and I hope to make it part of my routine after the 100 days are over, too. Maybe not all the time, switching over to editing and such as needed.

Writing has often been a "stay up till 3 a.m. on a weekend and then ignore the project for 6 weeks" sort of undertaking for me, and I've gotten a lot more consistent already. Already! It's exciting. I hope to slowly push up my daily word count as we go.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Colorwheel said:


> Oh, my thing is more than 60 days old, and I haven't published a sequel yet (that's what I'm writing during this challenge, mostly). So I missed the boat. You have to publish a novel every 60 days, or nobody is ever going to read anything you write - that's what everyone says. It's been 111 days; I should have two more books out by now!
> 
> ANYWAY, the prequel and sequel are in the works during this challenge, and if all goes well I can release them later in the year. So I will just creep along three times slower than a normal person. It's pathetic, but hey, that's what I've got. Writing over my morning coffee every day is still lovely - and I hope to make it part of my routine after the 100 days are over, too. Maybe not all the time, switching over to editing and such as needed.
> 
> Writing has often been a "stay up till 3 a.m. on a weekend and then ignore the project for 6 weeks" sort of undertaking for me, and I've gotten a lot more consistent already. Already! It's exciting. I hope to slowly push up my daily word count as we go.


I don't agree that you have to release that quickly. I agree that it helps, but it isn't the be all and end all. Basically, I think that regardless of timeline, one doesnt get a lot of traction until you have at least three books published. It's incredibly rare to see anyone do really well with a single novel. Trust the process, sounds to me like you are going to make it


----------



## elalond (May 11, 2011)

@Colorwheel
You write and because of it you are a writer, and has nothing to do with how many books you sell, no matter what anybody tells you. You write, that makes you a writer, period. 
Good luck on your prequel and sequel.


----------



## Shaw (Dec 27, 2014)

Welp, I fell off that wagon fast.

I've actually written quite a bit since I stopped updating...but I did have several days of no output. I'm finding that outside motivation (from a group like this, or even from my trying-to-be-helpful loved ones) oddly demotivates me, at least at this point in my life. So I won't be updating here, but I think you're all doing a lovely, helpful (to most!) thing, and I wish you all luck.


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

Sorry to hear it's not working out for you Shaw. Everyone has their own routine and methods, so if outside motivation's not your thing, that's totally cool! I've found that it's really helped me personally. Since we started this challenge, I've gotten one work from WIP to WtbP (work to be published). I started and finished it this January (only a novella, but its like my first born book-baby, so I'm quite proud ), got a professional cover created for it, and sent it to my editor today. It might even be published before our 100 days are up!! So I've found the challenge to be quite helpful and inspiring, Thanks Tricia for setting this up!


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Indigo W said:


> (only a novella, but its like my first born book-baby, so I'm quite proud ), got a professional cover created for it, and sent it to my editor today. It might even be published before our 100 days are up!! So I've found the challenge to be quite helpful and inspiring, Thanks Tricia for setting this up!


Brilliant! Well done 

Why do you "might be published" by the 100 days? I sent my latest novella off to the editor last Friday, I expect it back by Wednesday, will use Thursday to give it a final polish and load up, and it should be live by this Friday. Is your process very different?


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> I don't agree that you have to release that quickly. I agree that it helps, but it isn't the be all and end all. Basically, I think that regardless of timeline, one doesnt get a lot of traction until you have at least three books published. It's incredibly rare to see anyone do really well with a single novel. Trust the process, sounds to me like you are going to make it


But people post threads all the time that they started up a new pen name, with no publicity, promo or name recognition, and got hundreds or thousands of downloads on the first day of the first book. That's the norm. (Hint: I have not had 100 downloads ever, let alone thousands on the first day. I am not sure how it's possible, either)

ANYWAY, I would like to stop threadjacking, and I apologize. No more about that. We're over a third of the way through now, which is exciting.


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Brilliant! Well done
> 
> Why do you "might be published" by the 100 days? I sent my latest novella off to the editor last Friday, I expect it back by Wednesday, will use Thursday to give it a final polish and load up, and it should be live by this Friday. Is your process very different?


*jaw drops* Is it really that simple?? This is my first time so I guess I hadn't dared assume the process would be so straight forward. If that's the case, than maybe it'll be published next week! That's a pretty exciting thought!


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

Indigo W said:


> *jaw drops* Is it really that simple?? This is my first time so I guess I hadn't dared assume the process would be so straight forward. If that's the case, than maybe it'll be published next week! That's a pretty exciting thought!


That's the beauty of self-publishing, it's as simple as you make it. You've already got your cover created so you don't have to wait for that. Now it just depends on how long it takes for your editor to get it back to you and how long it takes for you to implement those changes. After that, just have to format it for publication. That could take a bit of trial and error since it's your first time (unless you're hiring someone to do the formatting for you).


----------



## Indigo W (Dec 27, 2014)

Perry Constantine said:


> That's the beauty of self-publishing, it's as simple as you make it. You've already got your cover created so you don't have to wait for that. Now it just depends on how long it takes for your editor to get it back to you and how long it takes for you to implement those changes. After that, just have to format it for publication. That could take a bit of trial and error since it's your first time (unless you're hiring someone to do the formatting for you).


Editor says she'll have it back to me tomorrow evening, so I guess after that it's up to me then how quickly it gets done. I had used Frostbite Publishing for a beta read and got really positive feedback, so hopefully the edits won't be too extensive. And I was going to go through Frostbite for the formatting as well since I'm a fish out of water with that sort of thing. This is cool! Thanks for setting me straight guys, I'll keep yall up with how its going


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Colorwheel said:


> But people post threads all the time that they started up a new pen name, with no publicity, promo or name recognition, and got hundreds or thousands of downloads on the first day of the first book. That's the norm. (Hint: I have not had 100 downloads ever, let alone thousands on the first day. I am not sure how it's possible, either)
> 
> ANYWAY, I would like to stop threadjacking, and I apologize. No more about that. We're over a third of the way through now, which is exciting.


Uh, would this be in the erotica category by any chance? I have a decent fan base now and do get hundreds of downloads (of my _free _books) in a day, but it took me a long time to build that up and I certainly have never had any new _or_ paid book get that right out the gate. I can think of only one person on these boards who has had that kind of success with a new pen name and she knows totally knows her onions!



Indigo W said:


> *jaw drops* Is it really that simple?? This is my first time so I guess I hadn't dared assume the process would be so straight forward. If that's the case, than maybe it'll be published next week! That's a pretty exciting thought!


Okay, if it is your first time publishing then you don't have a process in place yet, and so yes, it could take you a little longer than it does for me. But only by a few days. I think I spent about three days going through my first manuscript for formatting and then very tentatively loading it to Amazon, learning the categories and pricing structures as I went, writing and rewriting my blurb and keywords, etc. There's loads to learn and it's a steep curve, but once you get over the hump of doing it once or twice, then you start to whizz through it without too much thought.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Evenstar said:


> Uh, would this be in the erotica category by any chance? I have a decent fan base now and do get hundreds of downloads (of my _free _books) in a day, but it took me a long time to build that up and I certainly have never had any new _or_ paid book get that right out the gate. I can think of only one person on these boards who has had that kind of success with a new pen name and she knows totally knows her onions!


*giant shrug* I don't think they usually say what the genre is, if it matters. All those threads blur together for me after a while. But I didn't mean to suggest that people don't know the biz; they/you-plural absolutely do!


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I have an out of town house guest (okay, it's my mother) and haven't completed a sentence in well over a week. I've started several, but haven't finished one. Oh, wait, look at that--I just finished two!  

Starting to go a little stir crazy.


----------



## 75814 (Mar 12, 2014)

When I got home from work on Monday, I was hit with some pretty severe chills and felt really dizzy so I skipped writing and instead took some pills and slept for a good ten hours. On Tuesday I felt better (it's Wednesday here, I live in the future) so jumped back on the horse with a thousand words. Smallest amount I've written in this WIP to date, but got to a point where it felt like a good place to stop and the next section begins a pretty big sequence that I didn't want to stop in the middle of.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I have my 25k word novella back from the editor and it needs a shed load of work. I can see I'm going to be spending tomorrow night editing large chunks which eats into my writing time. Just as I start something new, the old one reminds me that I'm not yet done with it! Not really sure how to count the words that go into that, so I'm just going to put "editing" and let my word count suffer accordingly. At least it will be accurate.

While I was pretty determined to hit a 1000k count each day, I think this is more important. I suppose I could do both, but getting this one published on schedule is my priority. So editing it is.... I'd best go and get on with it!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm glad that we started this. 

I agree, editing days are just as important as writing days. I've had a few days of reviewing my latest manuscript with the bare minimum of added words. I plan to make a big push for it the rest of the week. I have one other project (a gift for my husband for anniversary) that is requiring my time and it is turning out to be a far bigger time suck than I had anticipated.


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

I removed Shaw's row so if you are used to your row being a certain number, it may have changed now.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Some people have their row highlighted a certain colour. Can I have that? It would help for the scrolling along to look at my word count. I don't think I should risk trying to change it myself in case I mess up the sheet, but Tricia, if you are able to do it for me then can I have a bright green row?


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> Some people have their row highlighted a certain colour. Can I have that? It would help for the scrolling along to look at my word count. I don't think I should risk trying to change it myself in case I mess up the sheet, but Tricia, if you are able to do it for me then can I have a bright green row?


Let me see what I can do for you


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

I need to update the spreadsheet, but to sum up: I finally got past some slow-as-molasses days when I hit upon the scene to add to the fourth book. I whipped it out in three days, spliced it in to the manuscript, and pumped a fist when I saw that I had finally broken 40K words.

So naturally, I celebrated by catching the cotton-picking flu AGAIN. Third case in the last three months. AAUGH! This one seems less severe than the others, but it's still cutting into my energy for writing.

Current projects: Just started a short story with the Monkey Queen characters to put on my blog just for fun on April Fool's Day. Need to finish a verbal read-through of the fourth book, figure out what parts are weak, and rebuild them $6M Man style. (I have the technology!) And the fifth book keeps calling me, singing that siren's song, even though the middle is a big hot gooey mess and I'm not sure one stylistic choice I'm making is the best one. At least I have until early August to get it done, on my current release schedule.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

Man, are we all cursed, or does this year's flu season just stink? I had the flu two weeks ago, and came down with tonsillitis this week. On the upside, I got a couple of paragraphs in before the fever got too high to think, and after that I've been medicated enough to catch up on rewrites. 

So far so good, but I'd also like to try this again during a less illness-prone time of year. Sprint for 100 days, catch up on editing and outlining, sprint again... hmm, maybe!


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Well, we are coming up on the end here. I definitely didn't push through to the finish after I published my novel a week or so ago! Sigh, I'll get a bit in the next few days.


----------



## Colorwheel (Nov 21, 2014)

I skipped one day, in that I worked on a second draft instead of a first draft. Otherwise doing OK. Have only written between 30-40K in that time, which is a week's worth of work to a real writer.   But I am really glad that I did this. I carved out time in my life every day to work on writing, made it a priority instead of a luxury, broke my habit of endless editing, restructured my series, and made progress on several fronts. I can work on the slowness, because the infrastructure is there.

My husband started his own 100 days after hearing me talk about it, so I will probably rope him in as an accountability buddy until my next draft is done.

Thanks for starting this. I found it really helpful.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

I put myself on maternity leave after having the baby and finding it impossible to work, but I found it really helpful too and got a lot done before the birth. It definitely helps improve productivity. I'm starting Nano today, so that should get me going again


----------



## Tricia O&#039; (Feb 19, 2013)

Evenstar said:


> I put myself on maternity leave after having the baby and finding it impossible to work, but I found it really helpful too and got a lot done before the birth. It definitely helps improve productivity. I'm starting Nano today, so that should get me going again


Congrats, by the way! Boy or girl? How are you feeling!

All in all, I'm happy that I did this though I often forgot to record my numbers and had to go back and look.


----------



## Evenstar (Jan 26, 2013)

Tricia O' said:


> Congrats, by the way! Boy or girl? How are you feeling!
> 
> All in all, I'm happy that I did this though I often forgot to record my numbers and had to go back and look.


Thanks Tricia. We had a little girl, called Rose.
Let's do this again some time? It really improved my productivity and totally helped me to get my last book out before the birth which I didnt think I would manage, which meant I could relax so much more afterwards. Maybe next September when the school holidays end?


----------

